# building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (possible?)



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

Would this be possible to do? I was thinking of taking a stock 8v dual outlet exhaust manifold and trying to do this. I was thinking you could make it out of aluminum. A plate that could bolt to the manild, then let a turbo bolt to it. The only problem I could see is the fact that the exhaust flow is organized into two separate runners for the dual downpipe. Would this cause unwanted turbulence in the turbine?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (NTRabbit)*

I'm building one for my 16v and it's been done before for both 16v and 8v motors. 
If you're running a counterflow 8v head, you'll have to leave the manifold pointing down. There is not much room for a turbo at all configured that way, it'll get REAL close to your axles, steering rack, etc. 
On a crossflow you have some more room, but it's still tight. You have to flip the manny upside down and cut out the rain tray.
A few ideas:
8v that sirch (chris) made and didn't use...








































And a 16v one ...








Hope that helps.









_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 9:54 AM 6-12-2003_


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 9:55 AM 6-12-2003_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (NTRabbit)*

i would flip the manifold upside down as a start.
you can make the adapter plate bolt on, or weld on.
if you bolt it on, just have through holes drilled in it for the mounting studs on the stock manifold, then have counter bore holes on the mounting flange so the nut would sit flush with the flange.
i dont know if it would give you wnough clearance though for the firewall, it probably will.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (speed51133!)*

Thats awesome. I figure I could make it work even though I would have to point it downward. If I actually do this, I would be using a small turbo. Probably a T3 with .48A/R. Is that the size that comes on the new 1.8T's? 
Two questions though: Did you port holes through the inner runners of the intake manifold to blend them all together? It looked like that in one of the pictures.









And what kind of metal is that? Steel? 
-Nick


_Modified by NTRabbit at 7:34 AM 6-12-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_And a 16v one ...










damn i miss seeing that white bunny


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (NTRabbit)*

I didn't make either of the above ones.. mine's still in process, very slow going too. Mine is being made out of steel though, looks like Chris's was too. 
I think you could improve the design by making something that fits inside the bolt pattern on the T3 flange to flow better. It won't be as simple, but it'll work better.
I really don't think you can mount the turbo with the manny facing down. This is one mounted on an ATP and look how close it gets to where the driveshaft would be.. and you're talking a good 2-4" lower than that.


----------



## SAcoolestPolo (May 22, 2003)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (need_a_VR6)*

Hi! a Couple of questions for you guys! 
1. are you using the stock 8v manifold? 
2. are you not conserned that the manifold will corode quickly?
3. where can we get more pics of this setup?


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (SAcoolestPolo)*

i built a turbo mani out of a stock 8v. it worked but i was counding on more space. your best bet is to flip it over, but measure very carefully because there are a lot of things in the way and its a tight fit. i ended up changing my design and i bought an atp mani







ohh well. you can buy cast iron welding rod and its pretty easy to do as long as you measure and think it over a few times.


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

Are we talking cross flow or 1.8 head, you got me on the cross flow. Bear in mind flipping a 16v manifold is not that easy as the way the manifold bolts to the head is directional. My 1.8 8v uses an early single outlet cut off pointing straight back witha T-3 flange welded right to it.


----------



## Ricestalker (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Junkyardrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junkyardrabbit* »_ My 1.8 8v uses an early single outlet cut off pointing straight back witha T-3 flange welded right to it.

This is exactly what I had in mind. I'm not sure how much room I have in there and I dread having to guess what angle to weld the flange on the manifold. You wouldn't happen to have a pic would you?
Chet


----------



## FastLapRSII (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (Ricestalker)*

Why not run a turbo diesel manifold with that little KKK turbo?


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, no pics, but I will tell you that mine did require modifying (read bend the s#!t out of) the shifter relay lever.


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: building adapter plate for stock exhaust manifold to adapt a turbo. (need_a_VR6)*

That 16v manifold, how did you address flipping it? Did you cut it at the ex port flanges, flip it then re weld it? Looks like a good setup.


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah use a 1.8 turbo diesel manifold it will bolt right up to a 2L crossflow. Then make a flange that will take to the manifold and to the turbo, do a little port matching and u got a turbo setup.


----------

